# Park n Fly



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Has anyone done this?? Looking to go to NY, but I might just fly out of Buffalo. Much cheaper flights. But, just due to the US departure, I could Greyhound there, but I'm considering simply driving there (as it would be tons easier on scheduling) - and park the car for the 4-5 stay. 

Any feedback on t leaving the car there?? I hear rumors of breakins. Are they true/is it bad?? The Buffalo rates for Park n Fly are hella low, so I like the idea + I could hit the Apple Store on the way back . Anyhow, testimonials would be awesome. 

Thanks.

H!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Had a bad experience with ParknFly in Toronto (involved a stolen powerbook) and haven't used them since. However, unless you're driving a Countach or Testarossa doubt you'll have a problem in Buffalo.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

ouch... I plan on having nathan in the car - not even a gum wrapper. They're charging $50 USD for the week so I like that part of it. But I don't want to pay for a B&E either, 

H!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I went to NY City two years ago with my wife. I figured by the time we got to an airport in good time, made the flight, waited for bags, got a ride to my destination, we'd be half way there by car. So, we drove....took about 8 or 9 hours if I remember correctly. Did I mention how much I saved?

I also have two friends who travel to Florida each year. They both drive to Toronto or Buffalo the night before and stay at an airport hotel (Holiday Inn?) They get free parking for the duration of the trip and are able to comfortably catch an early flight. I think the if you're going to be away for more than 7 days, the hotel rate is about the same as the park 'n fly rate. Worth checking out.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I've used the ParknFly in Buffalo twice and numerous times in Toronto with NO problems.
Of course I never left anything valuable in my car either.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

I have friends who fly out of Buffalo almost every weekend to judge cat shows around the world. Other than tripping over a block of concrete in the parking lot this past winter, I don't recall them having any problems. Some of their trips overseas are week long. 

I've also flown out of Detroit on several occasions and left my car at one of the Park and Fly lots there - good rates and no problems.

As far as driving to NYC, I've done that a few times too. The last time I went to MacWorld there, my car was parked in a lot down the street. Since it was going to be there a few days, they put it on an elevated ramp, and someone was in attendance 24/7 so no problems. NYC parking lots amaze me. They manage to jam so many cars into such a small space and stack 'em to fit even more in.

I recall being at a cat show at the Javitz Centre in NYC that we drove to and friends from Brooklyn had their car broken into while we were at the show. It was parked on the street. I've had the same thing happen here in commuter lots. You just never know!


----------

